# suche log-analyzer und cmd-line torrent

## Treborius

hi, ich bin auf der suche nach 2 programmen

1. - ein log-analyzer der automatisch meine log-dateien durchsucht, und mir auffälligkeiten

aufzeigt (per hand//auge seh ich da nimmer durch)

ich habe folgende services zu laufen : 

ausgehend (Inet) :ssh, http, smtp, imap (dann noch torrent) 

subnet : ssh, dhcp, dns, http

2. einen consolen-torrent-client

(den hätt ich bestimmt auch alleine gefunden, aber wenn wir schonmal dabei sind)

ich will : ssh einloggen, torrent-file rübersenden, schlafen gehen

(ein webinterface über php will ich nicht, das ding soll auf nem router laufen, und ich

will da kein php drauf)

was gibt es denn da so gutes auf dem opensrc markt?

bzw : was setzt ihr ein??

Danke im vorraus

Treb

----------

## Evildad

Zu 2.) rtorrent

----------

## think4urs11

zu 1) sys-apps/logwatch oder net-analyzer/sec

----------

## py-ro

2) transmission(-daemon/cli), gibt dann auch nen Web-Interface ganz ohne PHP  :Wink: 

----------

## Necoro

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Zu 2.) rtorrent

 

Das Teil ist hervorragend ... kann auch Sachen wie "ändere Ausgabeverzeichnis je nachdem in welches Verzeichnis der Torrent gepackt wird" und so ... 

Zu 1.) So was wäre auch mal interessant. Wobei ich mir da die Frage stelle: Wie definiert das Tool "Auffälligkeiten"?

----------

## think4urs11

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  Wobei ich mir da die Frage stelle: Wie definiert das Tool "Auffälligkeiten"?

 

Sec könnte zum Beispiel so eingestellt werden das eine Mail an den Admin verschickt wird wenn innerhalb von 60s nach einem SSH-Login von einer externen IP erfolgte.

Ziemlich mächtig aber dadurch auch ziemlich untrivial in der Konfiguration - ergo das perfekte Tool für Gentoonians.

Es geht ja nicht unbedingt darum nur unvorhergesehenes durch so ein Tool zu melden sondern eine 'eingedampfte' Variante des kompletten Logs in der alle Trivialitäten zB als '144x rsync-backup erfolgreich' steht in der Tagesauswertung.

Ganz allgemein muß man sich leider selbst die Mühe machen die eigenen Logs auf Nichtauffälligkeiten hin abzuklopfen und diese entsprechend auszufiltern. Nicht alles was in vordefinierten Listen mitgegeben wird trifft auf das eigene System zu oder aber wäre durchaus auffällig wenn es denn auftaucht. (Meldungen von cron, logins/logouts von internen IPs, [erfolgreiche] Meldungen des Mailers, .....) Alles was dann noch übrig bleibt sind dann die Auffälligkeiten   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mattes

app-admin/rsyslog

Habe selbst noch keine Erfahrungen damit, es steht aber auf meiner TODO-Liste.

Da kannst du dir die Logeinträge auch in die ebenfalls auf deinem Router laufende mySQL Datenbank schreiben und per php Frontend auf deinem Desktop Filtern und anschauen. 

Grüße

Mattes

----------

